# OMG! Do I have to pad CBS already.



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

I get padding in the fall when NFL runs late but PGA Golf? Reckless runs over so I presume Unforgettable ran over too.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

andyf said:


> I get padding in the fall when NFL runs late but PGA Golf? Reckless runs over so I presume Unforgettable ran over too.


It's a live event isn't it? Any shows following a live event need padding. This has always been the case. What sucks is when you don't realize there is a live event earlier that screws up the schedule. Although nowadays it is easier than ever to get a missed show.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

CBS and Sunday night lineups hardly ever follow the guide schedule. I learned a long time ago that if you want to record anything in the CBS Sunday night schedule you have to pad your recordings judiciously. At least Fox has enough sense to take this into account and schedule buffer programs as filler if the games end on time. CBS believe the faithful will stick around to watch whatever they want to show you after the game. I've almost stopped recording any shows on Sunday night aired on CBS because I got tired of their scheduling BS. I haven't watched 60 minutes in over 15 years and I dropped lots of other shows that switched to Sunday nights.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

mr.unnatural said:


> CBS and Sunday night lineups hardly ever follow the guide schedule. I learned a long time ago that if you want to record anything in the CBS Sunday night schedule you have to pad your recordings judiciously. At least Fox has enough sense to take this into account and schedule buffer programs as filler if the games end on time. CBS believe the faithful will stick around to watch whatever they want to show you after the game. I've almost stopped recording any shows on Sunday night aired on CBS because I got tired of their scheduling BS. I haven't watched 60 minutes in over 15 years and I dropped lots of other shows that switched to Sunday nights.


Unfortunately, CBS is right. Ratings for their shows tend to trend up when they are delayed by the NFL and other sports. Remember, if it's delayed, sometimes it's easier to just watch whatever CBS shows you enjoy live and record the other stuff. And that's exactly what CBS wants. So for them it works. I've been railing against what CBS does for years, but from a business perspective, it works well for them.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> Unfortunately, CBS is right. Ratings for their shows tend to trend up when they are delayed by the NFL and other sports. Remember, if it's delayed, sometimes it's easier to just watch whatever CBS shows you enjoy live and record the other stuff. And that's exactly what CBS wants. So for them it works. I've been railing against what CBS does for years, but from a business perspective, it works well for them.


I suspect (hope) that as DVRs become more commonplace/routine, that will stop working for them and they'll have to change their evil ways.

In the meantime, I just don't watch CBS Sunday night shows. There's already too much to watch, so they're just making it easier for me.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

CBS can notify you of overruns via email or text message. See http://www.cbs.com/eye-lerts/


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

The actual start of the golf tournament (not the televised portion) was delayed for an hour by weather. That was what caused the problems.


----------



## Silverman (Jan 18, 2013)

In this day and age, why not cut off the golf and just tell people to go to CBS com where they can view it live then? That would fix the few golf nuts, I mean it is just knocking a ball into a hole, same old thing every show, and without any resistance even. Sure is dull. They ought at least let the competing golfer yell insults at the active golfer or something to add spice. "That's the wrong club, stupid.....do you inhale or exhale when you swing?"


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I suspect (hope) that as DVRs become more commonplace/routine, that will stop working for them and they'll have to change their evil ways.
> 
> In the meantime, I just don't watch CBS Sunday night shows. There's already too much to watch, so they're just making it easier for me.


I think it's more about figuring out how to make he advertising model work with DVRs rather than them being commonplace. For the networks, I STILL think it's much more important to have your shows watched live than it it is to have them recorded (and thus increase the possibility to have ads skipped). As long as that's still the model and ratings are better on those nights where the schedule is delayed, CBS has no reason to change.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

When I tuned to 60 Min, and they were just puttering around, I went off and did something else. I don't bother to pad anything. If it's not on time, I just go to a recorded show, Netflix, or in this case, futzing around on the internet.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> I think it's more about figuring out how to make he advertising model work with DVRs rather than them being commonplace. For the networks, I STILL think it's much more important to have your shows watched live than it it is to have them recorded (and thus increase the possibility to have ads skipped). As long as that's still the model and ratings are better on those nights where the schedule is delayed, CBS has no reason to change.


But if everybody uses DVRs, then everybody gets screwed by overruns, and they'll have to stop them (which other networks have already figured out how to do). Which means when DVR use hits a certain critical mass (whatever that is), the other networks are set and CBS is screwed.

I know for years and years my Dad used his DVR just for occasions when he wasn't going to be home. But by now, he uses it for everything. I suspect that as people discover the convenience of full-fledged DVR use (as opposed to glorified VHS, which seems to be where most people still are), more people will evolve their viewing habits like Dad did.

And of course we here have been talking about the impact that will have on commercial television for many years. But that's a separate issue.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Silverman said:


> In this day and age, why not cut off the golf and just tell people to go to CBS com where they can view it live then? That would fix the few golf nuts, I mean it is just knocking a ball into a hole, same old thing every show, and without any resistance even. Sure is dull. They ought at least let the competing golfer yell insults at the active golfer or something to add spice. "That's the wrong club, stupid.....do you inhale or exhale when you swing?"


Obviously you don't like golf. Ever hear of the Heidi game? If you haven't, look it up. Because of what happened there, networks are reluctant to leave games. Even if they take it to a cable network, where a LOT of people don't have access to them. And since it only affects half the country, they probably don't want to do it. I would also suspect that the end of the golf tourney may get better ratings than a rerun of their Sunday night shows.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

allan said:


> When I tuned to 60 Min, and they were just puttering around, I went off and did something else. I don't bother to pad anything. If it's not on time, I just go to a recorded show, Netflix, or in this case, futzing around on the internet.


What always bothers me is when they go to 5 minutes of commercials between the end of the sporting event (golf, football, tennis (US Open next month)). It's really frustrating.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

I can't believe this is still an issue with DVR's. I can see where if you need to have the guide data pushed down once a week from the satellite or something that it would make it difficult for the guide data to be changed on the fly to account for a live even going overtime. But most people's DVR's are hooked up to the internet now, there should be some way to quickly update the guide data to auto-pad a game or push back the recording of a show afterwards.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

DeDondeEs said:


> I can't believe this is still an issue with DVR's. I can see where if you need to have the guide data pushed down once a week from the satellite or something that it would make it difficult for the guide data to be changed on the fly to account for a live even going overtime. But most people's DVR's are hooked up to the internet now, there should be some way to quickly update the guide data to auto-pad a game or push back the recording of a show afterwards.


That is already being done in Europe.

http://www.slate.com/articles/arts/...feature_that_makes_european_dvrs_so_much.html


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Yes the technolgy is available but good luck getting it implemented in the US.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I'm still surprised that our DVRs have the ability to skip commercials. You'd think with so much melding between providers and carriers these days (i.e. Comcast owning NBC, and DirecTV producing their own content). I know, at least on DirecTV that OnDemand recordings used to work the same way as any other recorded show. Now they've disabled the ability to skip OnDemand shows on quite a few networks. DirecTV has also given you the ability to rewind "live" broadcasts (i.e. you can rewind a show that is being broadcast now) for some networks, but with that "rewind" you can no longer use FF or skip. So the tech is there to just disable any way to skip commercials. Once that is fully implemented, watching a recorded show will be the same as watching it "live" (with the exception of commercials that are time sensitive...a commercial for a movie premiering this Friday means a lot less if you are not watching the show until after the premiere). Once that happens, the importance of watching TV live is meaningless, and for CBS, it makes no sense to have these overruns for the purposes of trying to get you to watch their schedule live.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

The day they stop me from Rewinding/Fast Forwarding is the day I stop watching shows from that network. I've been time shifting my Tv watching since 1984. There is no way I would go back to being forced to wait for over 15 minutes of commercials to be run every hour.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Silverman said:


> In this day and age, why not cut off the golf and just tell people to go to CBS com where they can view it live then?


Decades ago, they tried cutting away from golf so _60 Minutes_ could start on time. CBS was bombarded with complaints - including one published by _Sports Illustrated_'s editors ("The winner of Sunday's PGA event was...oh, we're sorry, we're out of space"). The next week, CBS announced that they were making it a point not to cut away from live sporting events - which came back to haunt them when Dan Rather walked off the CBS News set when he was told that that night's news report might be delayed by a few minutes because of a tennis match CBS was airing.

I assume CBS figures that not enough people have CBS Sports Network to make switching over to that channel an option (the way ABC occasionally moves the end of a long event to, say, ESPNews), and I can only imagine what the advertisers would say if CBS were to move coverage to CBS.com. Besides, wasn't 60 Minutes a repeat?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> The day they stop me from Rewinding/Fast Forwarding is the day I stop watching shows from that network. I've been time shifting my Tv watching since 1984. There is no way I would go back to being forced to wait for over 15 minutes of commercials to be run every hour.


And if they ALL did it?


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> The day they stop me from Rewinding/Fast Forwarding is the day I stop watching shows from that network. I've been time shifting my Tv watching since 1984. There is no way I would go back to being forced to wait for over 15 minutes of commercials to be run every hour.


Absolutely this! Even with a DVR, I'm finding commercials to be more annoying all the time. If I could no longer FF, I'd dump regular TV in favor of Netflix.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

That Don Guy said:


> Decades ago, they tried cutting away from golf so _60 Minutes_ could start on time. CBS was bombarded with complaints - including one published by _Sports Illustrated_'s editors ("The winner of Sunday's PGA event was...oh, we're sorry, we're out of space"). The next week, CBS announced that they were making it a point not to cut away from live sporting events - which came back to haunt them when Dan Rather walked off the CBS News set when he was told that that night's news report might be delayed by a few minutes because of a tennis match CBS was airing.
> 
> I assume CBS figures that not enough people have CBS Sports Network to make switching over to that channel an option (the way ABC occasionally moves the end of a long event to, say, ESPNews), and I can only imagine what the advertisers would say if CBS were to move coverage to CBS.com. Besides, wasn't 60 Minutes a repeat?


I know occasionally NBC has moved the end of a hockey game to NHL Sports Network, but ratings are pretty bad for hockey in general.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

reneg said:


> CBS can notify you of overruns via email or text message. See http://www.cbs.com/eye-lerts/


Yup.

I got Eye-Elert an hour before the golf game was even scheduled to be over, and again with correct start times.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I just signed up to get them emailed to me. Out of habit I generally watch the end of the CBS NFL games to make sure it's not overrunning but this will help for days like yesterday. If I didn't start watching BB at around 8:15 I never would have realized it and padded. So I was able to watch the whole thing.

At least The Amazing Race is no longer on Sundays so I don't have to worry about that show anymore.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I missed the end of Big Brother last night because of the overrun. I immediately padded my SP an hour. I won't let that happen again.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> And if they ALL did it?


My cable bill would become a lot lighter. But then I would be paying per episode to avoid any commercial s.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> My cable bill would become a lot lighter. But then I would be paying per episode to avoid any commercial s.


Paying per episode, like buying the BD/DVD of the show? Or Netflix? I get that, but, that means you have to wait for them to be available. I guess that's ok for some folks, but for me, it would drastically change the way I watch TV. I could probably do it if it weren't for sports.

The thing is, I'd just do what I used to always do during commercials, Go potty and grab some food during commercials, or read a book, or play games on my Nexus. Stuff like that. These days its not the commercials that bother me as much as the extended time it takes to watch each show because of them.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> The day they stop me from Rewinding/Fast Forwarding is the day I stop watching shows from that network. I've been time shifting my Tv watching since 1984. There is no way I would go back to being forced to wait for over 15 minutes of commercials to be run every hour.


This.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> And if they ALL did it?


I'd be watching my collection of Blu-Ray movies.


----------



## JMikeD (Jun 10, 2002)

reneg said:


> CBS can notify you of overruns via email or text message. See http://www.cbs.com/eye-lerts/


Interesting. I wonder if they use the sign-up info to send you advertising of some sort?


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Nope


----------



## brwarning (Mar 6, 2002)

I am lucky live in the Midwest and still can get east coast west cost and Chicago on directv. All my Sunday recordings are done on the west coast channels.


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

Really simple folks... especially as DVRs are getting more storage and more tuners... Block record CBS from 7pm till 12:30am on Sunday nights... you won't lose a thing.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

MScottC said:


> Really simple folks... especially as DVRs are getting more storage and more tuners... Block record CBS from 7pm till 12:30am on Sunday nights... you won't lose a thing.


That is what i used to do with VCRs in the 20th century and with my TiVos years ago. But it's been a long time since I've regularly watched a CBS show on Sunday night. So i have not needed to deal with this issue in awhile.


----------



## moedaman (Aug 21, 2012)

CBS has no regard for over-runs. Why even bother having a three hour prime time block on the Sundays they have NFL double headers. It never ends on time and if the game runs short, pad it with a post game show. They could rotate The Good Wife and The Mentalist on every other double header Sunday. They only have 22 - 24 episodes a year anyway and have reruns in the middle of the season, so this way CBS would actually do something viewer friendly. My wife watches The Mentalist and I've added an hour to the Season Pass.

CBS even has this problem during the NCAA basketball tournament. Fox broadcasts a lot of sports too and never seems to have this problem.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> And if they ALL did it?


I would go back to Netflix (probably including DVDs).

I say this as someone who WILLINGLY sometimes puts up with minimal commercials on On Demand. That's only because I haven't put in a bigger hard drive.. I guess I should..


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

We were bummed that we missed the last 6 min. of Unforgettable.


----------



## JohnS-MI (Jan 25, 2014)

Fl_Gulfer said:


> We were bummed that we missed the last 6 min. of Unforgettable.


The last 6 min of Unforgettable were on my Reckless recording, but I had to watch the last 6 min of Reckless on cbs.com. At least they let me see them Monday without validation. However, just a TERRIBLE commercial flurry when I tried to watch just the last few minutes; I think I had to watch all the commercials in the segments I skipped over, with no indication of how many minutes of commercial remained before the segment would start.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

MScottC said:


> Really simple folks... especially as DVRs are getting more storage and more tuners... Block record CBS from 7pm till 12:30am on Sunday nights... you won't lose a thing.


The problem with this, is it's like watching your old VCR. You're forced to watch these shows in order in a block. I don't always want to watch 60 Minutes, then The Amazing Race then, The Good Wife, and so forth in that order. So I'd prefer to just pad. I have 5 tuners so padding is not a huge deal anymore.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

moedaman said:


> CBS has no regard for over-runs. Why even bother having a three hour prime time block on the Sundays they have NFL double headers. It never ends on time and if the game runs short, pad it with a post game show. They could rotate The Good Wife and The Mentalist on every other double header Sunday. They only have 22 - 24 episodes a year anyway and have reruns in the middle of the season, so this way CBS would actually do something viewer friendly. My wife watches The Mentalist and I've added an hour to the Season Pass.
> 
> CBS even has this problem during the NCAA basketball tournament. Fox broadcasts a lot of sports too and never seems to have this problem.


They have no regard, because they make more money HAVING overruns. I think it's pretty clear or they'd have fixed it by now. Ratings are better when the games overrun into their Prime Time schedule.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

mattack said:


> I would go back to Netflix (probably including DVDs).
> 
> I say this as someone who WILLINGLY sometimes puts up with minimal commercials on On Demand. That's only because I haven't put in a bigger hard drive.. I guess I should..


I'm not doubting your word, but I wonder if the majority of people who bluster on about this would actually follow through on it or just accept it as it was. How many of us stopped watching cable channels that used to be commercial free when they started adding commercials? Very few apparently. As long as there's something compelling to watch, people will put up with commercials. At least I think that's true for the next 10 years, until the network model completely changes. I don't think that's going to happen as fast as some think.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> I'm not doubting your word, but I wonder if the majority of people who bluster on about this would actually follow through on it or just accept it as it was. How many of us stopped watching cable channels that used to be commercial free when they started adding commercials? Very few apparently. As long as there's something compelling to watch, people will put up with commercials. At least I think that's true for the next 10 years, until the network model completely changes. I don't think that's going to happen as fast as some think.


Speaking for myself, by the time I had cable, they'd already "ruined" it with commercials, so it was no different from what I was used to.

As for putting up with commercials, while I tune out most ads, I can't stand the ones that shout at me in an attempt to get my attention, and there seems to be at least one in every commercial break! More important, there are more options. My DVR is only one, and not even the best, since the ads still interrupt the show until I can FF past them. All things being equal, I enjoy watching a show on Netflix more than on regular TV. As things stand now, I don't plan to quit regular TV, but if they take away my ability to FF past annoyances, that would likely push me over the edge.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

JohnS-MI said:


> ...I had to watch the last 6 min...on cbs.com...a TERRIBLE commercial flurry when I tried to watch just the last few minutes...with no indication of how many minutes of commercial remained before the segment would start.


i'm sure cbs is just fine with the visits to the site the next day, and all the forced commercial views. 


Steveknj said:


> The problem with this, is it's like watching your old VCR. You're forced to watch these shows in order in a block. I don't always want to watch 60 Minutes, then The Amazing Race then, The Good Wife, and so forth in that order.


if you don't pad every show or record in a block, you have to figure which nights are airing new shows, which are repeats, or which shows are taking a night off.

alerts aren't a solution, either. if i'm in the theater watching a movie, my phone is silenced or off, and i won't know until it's too late.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> i'm sure cbs is just fine with the visits to the site the next day, and all the forced commercial views.
> 
> if you don't pad every show or record in a block, you have to figure which nights are airing new shows, which are repeats, or which shows are taking a night off.
> 
> alerts aren't a solution, either. if i'm in the theater watching a movie, my phone is silenced or off, and i won't know until it's too late.


I'd rather pad each show rather than a block. I don't watch all the shows in the block anyway, so it wouldn't make sense. This is especially true now that TAR is no longer on Sunday nights. I will only watch 60 Minutes and The Good Wife.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> They have no regard, because they make more money HAVING overruns. I think it's pretty clear or they'd have fixed it by now. Ratings are better when the games overrun into their Prime Time schedule.


There is a point (I want to say 7:30 Eastern) after which the overrun actually counts as a primetime show for ratings purposes.

As for why CBS doesn't do what Fox does and have a postgame show until 8:00 on its doubleheader days; Fox gets away with it because it doesn't program anything it considers important (pause for the _Bob's Burgers_ fans that will take exception to this) between 7 and 8 on Sundays, whereas CBS has _60 Minutes_, which I doubt they will pre-empt 9-10 times a year (and then have to explain to everybody in the west why it isn't on that week); any other solution (e.g. starting it at 8:00 on doubleheader days) means either running the entire primetime lineup until midnight or shuffling the rest of the Sunday schedule by pre-empting another show.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

MScottC said:


> Really simple folks... especially as DVRs are getting more storage and more tuners... Block record CBS from 7pm till 12:30am on Sunday nights... *you won't lose a thing.*


There's a whole lot that you'll lose:
Individually accessible recordings in their own folders.
Guide data
Recording space
Time, when you have to dig through a 5.5 hour recording vcr style in order to watch a specific program
etc.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

That Don Guy said:


> There is a point (I want to say 7:30 Eastern) after which the overrun actually counts as a primetime show for ratings purposes.
> 
> As for why CBS doesn't do what Fox does and have a postgame show until 8:00 on its doubleheader days; Fox gets away with it because it doesn't program anything it considers important (pause for the _Bob's Burgers_ fans that will take exception to this) between 7 and 8 on Sundays, whereas CBS has _60 Minutes_, which I doubt they will pre-empt 9-10 times a year (and then have to explain to everybody in the west why it isn't on that week); any other solution (e.g. starting it at 8:00 on doubleheader days) means either running the entire primetime lineup until midnight or shuffling the rest of the Sunday schedule by pre-empting another show.


This is exactly true. But I've always wondered this...being the NFL is such a ratings bonanza, if CBS, during the NFL season wouldn't be better off forgoing their 7-8 showing and just giving us a highlights package until 8 o'clock. Would the highlights get better ratings than 60 Minutes? Or say their current 10PM show and moving everything back an hour and getting rid of whatever they currently have at 10PM? Of course, not sure what they would do in the West.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> I'm not doubting your word, but I wonder if the majority of people who bluster on about this would actually follow through on it or just accept it as it was. How many of us stopped watching cable channels that used to be commercial free when they started adding commercials?


I didn't stop watching any, since currently I skip the commercials (except for the relatively infrequent in terms of how much I watch On Demand usage, as I said -- though even that I sometimes try to record to my other hard drive/DVD recorder.. though I see more and more of that turns on Macrovision)..

If everything had unskippable commercials is when I'd go to netflix/whatever.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> The problem with this, is it's like watching your old VCR. You're forced to watch these shows in order in a block. I don't always want to watch 60 Minutes, then The Amazing Race then, The Good Wife, and so forth in that order. So I'd prefer to just pad. I have 5 tuners so padding is not a huge deal anymore.


I never had to do that when I used VCRs in the 20th century. You could still FF or Rew to a position on the tape. To watch a show that was on later before an earlier one. I did it many times back then in situations like this. I was never forced to watched shows in order in a block. I guess if the VCR didn't have the capability of Fast Forwarding or Rewinding?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

mattack said:


> I didn't stop watching any, since currently I skip the commercials (except for the relatively infrequent in terms of how much I watch On Demand usage, as I said -- though even that I sometimes try to record to my other hard drive/DVD recorder.. though I see more and more of that turns on Macrovision)..
> 
> If everything had unskippable commercials is when I'd go to netflix/whatever.


I think, if this trend continues, it's a matter of time before the networks insist that Netflix inserts commercials in their shows (and of course Netflix will get a cut of that).


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> This is exactly true. But I've always wondered this...being the NFL is such a ratings bonanza, if CBS, during the NFL season wouldn't be better off forgoing their 7-8 showing and just giving us a highlights package until 8 o'clock. Would the highlights get better ratings than 60 Minutes? Or say their current 10PM show and moving everything back an hour and getting rid of whatever they currently have at 10PM? Of course, not sure what they would do in the West.


You mean pre-empting _60 Minutes_ on NFL doubleheader days? I don't see CBS News liking that very much, although I don't see any of the current hosts being willing to leave the show over it. (Dan Rather, almost certainly; Mike Wallace and Harry Reasoner probably would have joined him.)

If CBS was to do this, the CBS affiliates in the west would just air local programming in that hour, the way the Fox affiliates do. (Fox tried "West-only programming," including burnoffs of new episodes of _'Til Death_, for a few years, especially when NFL coverage only ran until 7:30, but it didn't work out.)


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

That Don Guy said:


> You mean pre-empting _60 Minutes_ on NFL doubleheader days? I don't see CBS News liking that very much, although I don't see any of the current hosts being willing to leave the show over it. (Dan Rather, almost certainly; Mike Wallace and Harry Reasoner probably would have joined him.)
> 
> If CBS was to do this, the CBS affiliates in the west would just air local programming in that hour, the way the Fox affiliates do. (Fox tried "West-only programming," including burnoffs of new episodes of _'Til Death_, for a few years, especially when NFL coverage only ran until 7:30, but it didn't work out.)


In this day and age, with so many outlets for news, I honestly don't think CBS News has the clout they used to have. If corporate decided that's what they were going to do, they'd have to play along. It really amounts to 8 weeks and perhaps a playoff game or two (although I think they run reruns during playoff season, not sure). Plus throw in a week or so during Christmas season and it really isn't that many weeks. They could just extend the season for 60 Minutes into June or something like that. The other option would be to broadcast 60 Minutes at 8, and two dramas at 9 and 10 and forego one hour of Primetime (which would essentially wind up as NFL coverage anyway, at higher ad rates). IRC, last year, on double header days, since those games start now at 4:30, they moved the whole schedule back 30 minutes anyway. Do people actually stay up until 11:30 to watch Prime Time TV on nights before a work day?


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

And it looks like they are doing away with the email reminders, which was the only thing that made these delays manageable: http://www.cbs.com/eye-lerts/

Supposedly the app will notify you now, but it gets horrible reviews, and I saw no way to customize what notifications it sends, so we'll have to see.


----------



## JohnS-MI (Jan 25, 2014)

eddyj said:


> And it looks like they are doing away with the email reminders, which was the only thing that made these delays manageable: http://www.cbs.com/eye-lerts/
> 
> Supposedly the app will notify you now, but it gets horrible reviews, and I saw no way to customize what notifications it sends, so we'll have to see.


Since I have a Dumb Phone®, I signed up (long ago) for the email notification and have never received a single one. When I try to sign up again, it tells me I am already signed up -- fine, then tell me when a show runs over, damn it.

The facebook page for the first show you actually want to see works pretty well. Or, see if the clock ticks (from 60 Minutes) at 7 PM Eastern. If not, there is an overrun. When the clock tics, you know the pad.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Be prepared to pad again this week.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

Not a padding issue, but moving shows around to accommodate preseason football is just about the most ridiculous thing about TV ever.

and I love football.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> The problem with this, is it's like watching your old VCR. You're forced to watch these shows in order in a block. I don't always want to watch 60 Minutes, then The Amazing Race then, The Good Wife, and so forth in that order. So I'd prefer to just pad. I have 5 tuners so padding is not a huge deal anymore.


You will find that your genie (as with all directv DVRs) uses only one tuner for overlaps on the same channel. If you record all the CBS shows and pad them, only one tuner will be tuned to CBS. The recording of that channel is shared. It makes the five tuners act like more in some situations.

The extra tuners come in handy for conflicts with other channels.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> You will find that your genie (as with all directv DVRs) uses only one tuner for overlaps on the same channel. If you record all the CBS shows and pad them, only one tuner will be tuned to CBS. The recording of that channel is shared. It makes the five tuners act like more in some situations.
> 
> The extra tuners come in handy for conflicts with other channels.


That's why I just pad everything Sunday on CBS by an hour each and be done. But I have still missed stuff, once in a while.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

eddyj said:


> And it looks like they are doing away with the email reminders, which was the only thing that made these delays manageable: http://www.cbs.com/eye-lerts/
> 
> Supposedly the app will notify you now, but it gets horrible reviews, and I saw no way to customize what notifications it sends, so we'll have to see.


They are doing away with email reminders, AND with the txt messages. Both of which I used.

Your only options are social media (Facebook or Twitter), or an iOS App. I use fb, but I don't live on it, and I'm 100% Android.

I really don't care, as I only watch The Mentalist, and being the last Sunday show, it's easy to pad +1 hour. But this seems like a step back for CBS viewers, and ONLY a good thing if you're CBS, and want more fb likes, or iOS App users.

:down:


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

And the iOS app sends notifications for other stuff, and there does not seem to be a way to tell it which ones to give you. I suspect I will be deleting it soon and continue just padding one hour.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

At least a 1 1/2 hour weather delay in the golf today. They might just skip 60 Minutes. Either way, pad tonight.


----------



## JohnS-MI (Jan 25, 2014)

JohnS-MI said:


> Since I have a Dumb Phone®, I signed up (long ago) for the email notification and have never received a single one. When I try to sign up again, it tells me I am already signed up -- fine, then tell me when a show runs over, damn it.
> 
> The facebook page for the first show you actually want to see works pretty well. Or, see if the clock ticks (from 60 Minutes) at 7 PM Eastern. If not, there is an overrun. When the clock tics, you know the pad.


After enough complaining about NEVER getting the CBS eye-lerts, I finally got one today guarenteeing they will overrun the prime time schedule tonight and will send me another note telling me by how much later.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

just saw on the golf, that they will show 60 minutes and BB but Unforgettable and Reckless are "time permitting"


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Revised start times (ET) for tonight's CBS programs: 60 Minutes (9:00 PM) and Big Brother (10:00 PM) due to CBS live coverage of 2014 PGA Championship. Unforgettable and Reckless getting the red headed step child treatment.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Kamakzie said:


> Unforgettable and Reckless getting the red headed step child treatment.


They're both available through Other Means, if you're in a hurry and not opposed to that sort of thing...


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> They're both available through Other Means, if you're in a hurry and not opposed to that sort of thing...


I have no idea what you're talking about....  :up:


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I suppose Unforgettable and Reckless will be available tomorrow on CBS.com?


----------



## Eddie501 (Jun 4, 2004)

What I don't understand about CBS is why they insist on having a 4 hour block of primetime on Sunday night. It's actually a rarity if it happens to start on time. If it's not football, it's golf. If it's not golf, it's tennis. If it's not tennis, it's badminton or bowling or something.....Just knock an hour out of primetime & have it start closer to the time when they normally push everything back.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Graymalkin said:


> I suppose Unforgettable and Reckless will be available tomorrow on CBS.com?


Not necessarily...a lot of network shows turn up online a few hours before air. I assume they get sent to the affiliates early, and then leak out. When a show gets postponed at the last minute, they often still get posted (i.e., the decision is made after the show has already been sent). But as far as the network is concerned, it hasn't aired yet and won't until whenever they reschedule it for.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Eddie501 said:


> What I don't understand about CBS is why they insist on having a 4 hour block of primetime on Sunday night. It's actually a rarity if it happens to start on time. If it's not football, it's golf. If it's not golf, it's tennis. If it's not tennis, it's badminton or bowling or something.....Just knock an hour out of primetime & have it start closer to the time when they normally push everything back.


As others have said, CBS probably loves when their sports go into primetime.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I hate golf!


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

gossamer88 said:


> I hate golf!


:up::up:


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

gossamer88 said:


> I hate golf!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Eddie501 said:


> What I don't understand about CBS is why they insist on having a 4 hour block of primetime on Sunday night. It's actually a rarity if it happens to start on time. If it's not football, it's golf. If it's not golf, it's tennis. If it's not tennis, it's badminton or bowling or something.....Just knock an hour out of primetime & have it start closer to the time when they normally push everything back.


Usually it's 8 weeks of Football, a couple of weeks of NCAA basketball, a couple of golf tournaments and US Open tennis. Probably 12 weeks or so where it's an issue. And it only affects half the country at that. Last night, it all might have ended on time if there wasn't a rain delay.

But again, as a viewer, you "don't understand it" but CBS understands it well. It's about money and ratings...simple fact, the sports overruns tend to improve ratings not hurt them, especially the NFL and NCAA, which get huge audiences and maybe more inclined to stick with CBS shows because they've already missed the beginnings of other shows (or simply have them recorded). It's all about live eyeballs.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

gossamer88 said:


> I hate golf!


Until I started playing, I couldn't stand it. I don't really play anymore, but I really can appreciate what these golfers are trying to do and how difficult it is. And it helps that it's much easier to follow and find the ball in HD and with the advances of graphics the networks have now. That said, I usually only watch some of the majors, and usually only the last couple of hours.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Graymalkin said:


> I suppose Unforgettable and Reckless will be available tomorrow on CBS.com?


Probably not, assuming they were new episodes and not repeats. CBS sent out a tweet saying that the two shows would be pre-empted in the west as well. Of course, the western affiliates were left with a problem of their own - having to explain why CBS didn't air two new programs as announced. Ever hear about the time that, because Fox's NFL coverage ran 30 minutes long, Fox's western stations got a promo saying, "And now, an all-new _King of the Hill_!" followed immediately by a KOTH repeat?



Eddie501 said:


> What I don't understand about CBS is why they insist on having a 4 hour block of primetime on Sunday night. It's actually a rarity if it happens to start on time. If it's not football, it's golf. If it's not golf, it's tennis. If it's not tennis, it's badminton or bowling or something.....Just knock an hour out of primetime & have it start closer to the time when they normally push everything back.


As has already been pointed out, it's not "always". For example, there are only nine CBS NFL doubleheaders each season. If you live in a city in the Eastern or Central time zones where CBS airs a lot of 4:05 (Eastern) games on Fox's NFL doubleheader days, then there's nothing CBS can do about that; most of the country gets the Sunday lineup on time. In this case, it's up to each affiliate to decide whether to air CBS programming in progress, or delay everything, but this is a station-by-station decision.

CBS moving the end of a Grand Slam golf tournament to a cable station - or worse, CBS.com - is pretty much the surest possible way to get people to start calling for the tournament to be moved to NBC the following year.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Usually it's 8 weeks of Football, a couple of weeks of NCAA basketball, a couple of golf tournaments and US Open tennis. Probably 12 weeks or so where it's an issue. And it only affects half the country at that. Last night, it all might have ended on time if there wasn't a rain delay.
> 
> But again, as a viewer, you "don't understand it" but CBS understands it well. It's about money and ratings...simple fact, the sports overruns tend to improve ratings not hurt them, especially the NFL and NCAA, which get huge audiences and maybe more inclined to stick with CBS shows because they've already missed the beginnings of other shows (or simply have them recorded). It's all about live eyeballs.


Or people just give up completely watching any shows on CBS on Sunday, so the 38 weeks where sports is not an issue CBS loses viewers. I pretty much rule out any CBS regular Sunday series for that reason.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

I think CBS is okay with golf running late

7:00 p.m.

ABC - America's Funniest Home Videos (R)
Viewers: 4.26 million (#2), A18-49: 0.8/ 3 (#2)

*CBS - PGA Golf Overrun
Viewers: 10.80 million (#1), A18-49: 2.0/ 8 (#1)*

NBC - American Ninja Warrior (R)
Viewers: 2.78 million (#3), A18-49: 0.6/ 2 (#3t)

Fox - Family Guy (R)
Viewers: 1.29 million (#4), A18-49: 0.6/ 2 (#3)

----

7:30 p.m.

ABC - America's Funniest Home Videos (R)
Viewers: 4.745 million (#2), A18-49: 0.9/ 4 (#2)

*CBS - PGA Golf Overrun
Viewers: 11.44 million (#1), A18-49: 2.2/ 8 (#1)*

NBC - American Ninja Warrior (R)
Viewers: 2.81 million (#3), A18-49: 0.6/ 2 (#4)

Fox - Family Guy (R)
Viewers: 1.87 million (#4), A18-49: 0.8/ 3 (#3)

----

8:00 p.m.

ABC - Wipeout
Viewers: 3.30 million (#2), A18-49: 0.9/ 3 (#2)

*CBS - PGA Golf Overrun
Viewers: 12.65 million (#1), A18-49: 2.8/10 (#1)*

NBC - American Nina Warrior (R)
Viewers: 3.06 million (#3), A18-49: 0.8/ 3 (#3)

Fox - Teen Choice 2014
Viewers: 2.24 million (#4), A18-49: 0.7/ 3 (#4)

----

8:30 p.m.

ABC - Wipeout
Viewers: 3.12 million (#3), A18-49: 0.8/ 3 (#3)

*CBS - PGA Golf Overrun
Viewers: 11.68 million (#1), A18-49: 2.6/ 9 (#1)*

NBC - American Nina Warrior (R)
Viewers: 3.37 million (#2), A18-49: 1.0/ 3 (#2)

Fox - Teen Choice 2014
Viewers: 2.38 million (#4), A18-49: 0.7/ 2 (#4)

http://www.tvmediainsights.com/forum/topic/sunday-81014/


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

brianric said:


> Or people just give up completely watching any shows on CBS on Sunday, so the 38 weeks where sports is not an issue CBS loses viewers. I pretty much rule out any CBS regular Sunday series for that reason.


I'm sure some, like you do, and CBS has factored that in. The gains must outweigh the losses


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

cherry ghost said:


> I think CBS is okay with golf running late
> 
> 7:00 p.m.
> 
> ...


It's not the ratings for the overruns that's the issue. We know for NFL games, NCAA tourney games and golf majors that the ratings will be better than the competition (especially versus summer fare). The issue is what that does to the rest of their shows. From what I've seen it helps and doesn't hurt their ratings.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

cherry ghost said:


> 7:00 p.m.
> Fox  Family Guy (R)
> Viewers: 1.29 million (#4), A18-49: 0.6/ 2 (#3)
> 
> ...


Actually, Fox aired American Dad at 7:00 and The Simpsons at 7:30.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

JohnS-MI said:


> The last 6 min of Unforgettable were on my Reckless recording, but I had to watch the last 6 min of Reckless on cbs.com. At least they let me see them Monday without validation. However, just a TERRIBLE commercial flurry when I tried to watch just the last few minutes; I think I had to watch all the commercials in the segments I skipped over, with no indication of how many minutes of commercial remained before the segment would start.


I encountered the same thing. An entire show worth of ads to watch the last section. I almost wished I had just paid the $2 to watch it on Vudu.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

ElJay said:


> I encountered the same thing. An entire show worth of ads to watch the last section. I almost wished I had just paid the $2 to watch it on Vudu.


I have a Roku and Plex which has a cbs channel. No commercials.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Was the West Coast even told that there wouldn't be new eps?

and of course someone should (maybe I will later if I remember) post SP updates that we'll have to manually record next week's most likely.. (Though I already did a view upcoming and set them to be single checkmark recordings).

i.e. I FFed through a bit of both the supposed recordings of Unforgettable & Reckless, and didn't see any chyron saying "due to extended golf coverage..." or similar.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

scandia101 said:


> I have a Roku and Plex which has a cbs channel. No commercials.


CBS is really good at keeping that Plex channel up to date. For example, the ABC channel on Plex doesn't update for like a week.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

mattack said:


> Was the West Coast even told that there wouldn't be new eps?


Probably not until it got to when the shows were about to start, if then. It's possible CBS ran a crawl saying why the two shows didn't air over the start of the repeats, but I don't see any mentions of this from anyone.

According to KPIX (CBS's San Francisco station), all CBS stations in the Pacific time zone got repeats of _Blue Bloods_ at 9 and _CSI_ at 10. Since the Mountain time zone feed only had 2 hours of prime time remaining when the golf ended, those stations presumably aired just _60 Minutes_ and _Big Brother_.
*OOPS - see two posts down*


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

That Don Guy said:


> According to KPIX (CBS's San Francisco station), all CBS stations in the Pacific time zone got repeats of _Blue Bloods_ at 9 and _CSI_ at 10. Since the Mountain time zone feed only had 2 hours of prime time remaining when the golf ended, those stations presumably aired just _60 Minutes_ and _Big Brother_.


Sounds reasonable and logical, but not what I observed here in Boise (MDT). I got Big Brother in its entirety in the slot that should have been Unforgettable @8pm. After BB, there was a repeat of an hour long local weekly Friday afternoon talk show (Idaho Living) in Reckless' slot @9, then the local news in its normal slot @10.

I don't know what happened before 8pm with regards to 60 Minutes. Seems like strange behavior if they cut/clipped 60 Minutes, but I don't know what was on from 7pm-8pm MDT, which is 60 Minutes' normal slot. Was golf still on?


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

justen_m said:


> Sounds reasonable and logical, but not what I observed here in Boise (MDT). I got Big Brother in its entirety in the slot that should have been Unforgettable @8pm. After BB, there was a repeat of an hour long local weekly Friday afternoon talk show (Idaho Living) in Reckless' slot @9, then the local news in its normal slot @10.
> 
> I don't know what happened before 8pm with regards to 60 Minutes. Seems like strange behavior if they cut/clipped 60 Minutes, but I don't know what was on from 7pm-8pm MDT, which is 60 Minutes' normal slot. Was golf still on?


According to Zap2It, _60 Minutes_ normally starts at 6 in Boise (like it does in Denver). Otherwise, when would _Big Brother_ normally air?

Golf coverage ended at about 9 Eastern...which, er, leaves 3 hours of prime time in the Mountain time zone, doesn't it? I'll get it right one of these decades...


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

That Don Guy said:


> According to Zap2It, _60 Minutes_ normally starts at 6 in Boise (like it does in Denver). Otherwise, when would _Big Brother_ normally air?
> 
> Golf coverage ended at about 9 Eastern...which, er, leaves 3 hours of prime time in the Mountain time zone, doesn't it? I'll get it right one of these decades...


My mistake, you are correct, now . 6-10 was supposed to be 60 Minutes, BB, Unforgivable, Reckless. So it looks like things were pushed back one hour. 60 Minutes to 7pm (speculating), BB to 8pm (observed), local filler at 9pm (observed), news at normal 10 slot (observed).

On CBS there is usually filler from 5-6pm Sundays after football, so football overruns usually don't affect us here in MDT unless they are over an hour, like this golf overrun. I don't remember the last time NFL ran over more than an hour. I seem to recall a game with a long half time weather (lightning) delay, but I'm not sure about that.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

CBS Reschedules Unforgettable and Reckless for August 17th.

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news/...r-this-sunday-august-17-254312/20140812cbs02/

Now we just have to watch the ToDo list to make sure they get scheduled in case TiVo thinks it's already recorded them. The article notes the air date has been changed so that may mean the 28 day rule doesn't impact the recordings.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Steveknj said:


> CBS is really good at keeping that Plex channel up to date. For example, the ABC channel on Plex doesn't update for like a week.


You don't seem to understand how those plex channels work. CBS, ABC, NBC, CW, PBS, etc have nothing to do with the plex channel. The plex channels are just apps that get the content form the network websites.
CBS chooses to put new episodes on cbs.com the day after they air. ABC chooses to wait 8 days before putting content on there website.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

scandia101 said:


> You don't seem to understand how those plex channels work. CBS, ABC, NBC, CW, PBS, etc have nothing to do with the plex channel. The plex channels are just apps that get the content form the network websites.
> CBS chooses to put new episodes on cbs.com the day after they air. ABC chooses to wait 8 days before putting content on there website.


There are apparently some differences. Whether it's the way it's programmed or what. For example:

No commercials when streaming through Plex channels. (A major plus as there now seems as many commercials streaming from the network apps as there are during a regular broadcast)

ABC for example makes available the last episode of some shows earlier than a week as long as you are a subscriber to one of their partner providers. I subscribe to Cablevision (as well as DirecTV) and was able to put in my credentials on the ABC app and stream Rookie Blue. The latest episode was NOT available on the Plex ABC channel.

I'm sure you're right that they just get what's up on the website, but I generally try to avoid the website if I can use the Plex channel because of no commercials.


----------



## JohnS-MI (Jan 25, 2014)

andyf said:


> CBS Reschedules Unforgettable and Reckless for August 17th.
> 
> http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news/...r-this-sunday-august-17-254312/20140812cbs02/
> 
> Now we just have to watch the ToDo list to make sure they get scheduled in case TiVo thinks it's already recorded them. The article notes the air date has been changed so that may mean the 28 day rule doesn't impact the recordings.


As of this morning, my Tivo knows the correct episode titles AND that it needs to record them for both Unforgettable and Reckless. I'll check again Sunday before the episodes, but for now, looks good.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

JohnS-MI said:


> As of this morning, my Tivo knows the correct episode titles AND that it needs to record them for both Unforgettable and Reckless. I'll check again Sunday before the episodes, but for now, looks good.


TiVo seems to have been better at this lately.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

I just pad any Sunday night shows on CBS by an hour, unless the late game runs into overtime. If that happens I can just add more padding on the fly in WMC. The past couple of seasons it has only affected The Good Wife, but I may have to check out Madame Secretary and see if it's worth sticking around for.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

mr.unnatural said:


> ...I may have to check out Madame Secretary and see if it's worth sticking around for.


I, on the other hand, would have checked it out had it been on any other network (or night). But not on CBS Sundays.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I, on the other hand, would have checked it out had it been on any other network (or night). But not on CBS Sundays.


This.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I, on the other hand, would have checked it out had it been on any other network (or night). But not on CBS Sundays.





brianric said:


> This.


Is that your little protest or it's just too much of a hassle having to pad the shows?

If there's something I want to see, I deal with it. I've been watching 60 Minutes, The Amazing Race and The Good Wife for years despite this. It's just not a big deal. With modern tech, it's pretty easy to deal with actually.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> Is that your little protest or it's just too much of a hassle having to pad the shows?


A little of both, I suppose. The show is something that kinda interests me, but checking it out on CBS Sundays just isn't worth it.

I once gave up a CBS show that I had enjoyed for years (Without a Trace) when it moved to Sundays because it got to be too much of a hassle.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I thought I was all done padding CBS Sunday nights when they moved The Amazing Race. Then they went and added CSI to Sundays so I guess I am not done yet.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Is that your little protest or it's just too much of a hassle having to pad the shows?
> 
> If there's something I want to see, I deal with it. I've been watching 60 Minutes, The Amazing Race and The Good Wife for years despite this. It's just not a big deal. With modern tech, it's pretty easy to deal with actually.


I spent eight years in the Navy to allow people to do what they please as long as they don't hurt anybody, so YES this is my protest. Is there a problem with that? The only exception I make to the CBS rule on Sunday is the Survivor Finale and Reunion show. If Survivor itself was moved to Sunday I would cancel my season pass.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

brianric said:


> I spent eight years in the Navy to allow people to do what they please as long as they don't hurt anybody, so YES this is my protest. Is there a problem with that? The only exception I make to the CBS rule on Sunday is the Survivor Finale and Reunion show. If Survivor itself was moved to Sunday I would cancel my season pass.


Nope, nothing wrong with that at all, just curious why anyone would want to just ignore a show they might enjoy just because it's a hassle to take two minutes and pad it on your DVR. But to each their own. I do get that Sunday nights tend to be crowded with must see stuff, so I could see it losing a battle with some of those other shows because of that hassle. For me, not watching an excellent show like The Good Wife over something like this is silly. And the fact that I've recorded the other shows I watch that night means that I just sometimes watch live because I watch the first three shows of night on CBS anyway. Considering there's usually some baseball or NFL game to switch to during commercials makes the pain that much less.


----------



## danderson400 (Mar 6, 2015)

That Don Guy said:


> Decades ago, they tried cutting away from golf so _60 Minutes_ could start on time. CBS was bombarded with complaints - including one published by _Sports Illustrated_'s editors ("The winner of Sunday's PGA event was...oh, we're sorry, we're out of space"). The next week, CBS announced that they were making it a point not to cut away from live sporting events - which came back to haunt them when Dan Rather walked off the CBS News set when he was told that that night's news report might be delayed by a few minutes because of a tennis match CBS was airing.
> 
> I assume CBS figures that not enough people have CBS Sports Network to make switching over to that channel an option (the way ABC occasionally moves the end of a long event to, say, ESPNews), and I can only imagine what the advertisers would say if CBS were to move coverage to CBS.com. Besides, wasn't 60 Minutes a repeat?


i know it is a old thread but i remember ABC occasionally having to delay _China Beach_ for college football but the show would air in its entirety once the game ended they did the same thing for a few other shows too like _Twin Peaks_ and the movies on Saturday Nights my example was the USC/UCLA Game in 90 or the Michigan Ohio State game in 88
could also add i remember both _China Beach_ and _60 Minutes_(on ABC and CBS respectively) would start from the beginning while other shows were usually JIP most of the time the shows that were JIP were syndicated but the evening news would air in full too


----------

